# immigration office, Bacoor Cavite



## Geomars (Sep 11, 2014)

Hello I am looking for the address and phone number of the Philippine immigration office in or nearest to Bacoor Cavite 4102 (south of Manila) where an American can apply for a ‘Long Stay’ Visa. Thank you


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Geomars,

Check out this link Other Immigration Offices

By "Long Stay" do you mean a 6 month extension of your tourist visa? You will have to get this in Manila at either the Main office or the Makati Satellite office.


----------



## Geomars (Sep 11, 2014)

Thank you, do you have the Makati Satellite office address and phone number?


----------

